# Is there a thread on showing off your new panelboard installation?



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Eric K said:


> It got moved to a closet next to it. It is in the side. Discussed with inspector beforehand as I know this isn't standard.


I would be raising cain if I had to work on that. Neat work, or not, it creates a hazard. What is that space- about 18" wide?


----------



## xmptsunami (Nov 29, 2008)

480sparky said:


> 'Round here, the inspector would say, "Pretty! Now redo it and make it legal." :sad:


Care to enlighten me?


----------



## xmptsunami (Nov 29, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Very nice. What are you planning on using the other half of that panel for?


http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/electrical-wiring/1112100-my-home-brew-generator-interlock-panel.html


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

xmptsunami said:


> http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/electrical-wiring/1112100-my-home-brew-generator-interlock-panel.html


You've been getting some good advice over there. Do you really expect us to tell you to ignore codes, UL listings etc?


----------



## xmptsunami (Nov 29, 2008)

480sparky said:


> 'Round here, the inspector would say, "Pretty! Now redo it and make it legal." :sad:


Where did I go wrong? What's not legal.

The only thing I see is some of the staples are a tad too far from the L16.......


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Obsessive/Compulsive Behavior. In this case, the desire to make things 158,000-times neater than they need to be.


I draw the limit at 157,000 myself!:laughing:
Nothing wrong with taking pride in your work,i just cant believe the way they get to run all that romex unprotected


----------



## Grove (Mar 16, 2013)

xmptsunami said:


> Well, I'd love to start us out, but I'm not that kind of electrician:001_unsure:
> 
> I'm looking for residential panelboard, 100 or 200 amp. Nice ways to organize the nmd outside the panel as well as neat and tidy wiring in the box. I've done a few, mostly on my own homes, one new construction. I'm currently swapping out my 100 overhead for a 200 underground at my new-to-me 1935 home. My new location will be about three feet from my old panel and on a different wall.
> 
> So to get us started, here's a new contruction I've done, certainley nothing special, reasonably clean though:


That's some real handy work, Did It take long? Did you drill the back board holes for the RX before installing It? However, It's quite Impressive!


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

xmptsunami said:


> Where did I go wrong? What's not legal.
> 
> The only thing I see is some of the staples are a tad too far from the L16.......


the exposed NM bing subject to physical damage would be the most likely problem


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

realelectrician said:


> Is this neat enough haha


That would make any of our local inspectors blow a gasket...can't have romex unprotected like that...nor can you run wires that tight without fanning out periodically for inductance.


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's one of mine.

Hah, can't link it from my photobucket account because it has 3 x's in the username. Gotta upload it to different site. Will have it up shortly.


----------

